# ATV proposal skids to a halt in Benzie



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

ATV proposal skids to a halt in Benzie

BEULAH -- A proposal to legalize all-terrain vehicle use in Benzie County hit a roadblock this week.

County Commissioners on Tuesday considered public comment on an ATV ordinance that would allow the machines along secondary roads, then voted 4 to 3 against forming a committee to review the draft in detail.

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_053094456.html


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

That's too bad. I have a place in Ogemaw County where it's been legal now for a couple of years. I haven't heard of any problems from it and I know that it has really helped the local economy up there.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

several people with country places, camps and hunting acreage in Benzie Co.

*THEY ARE THRILLED BEYOND WORDS AT THIS DECISION*

Benzie Country isnt the UP.

NB


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I am dreading the time when this issue comes up here in Oceana county. With all the ATV's we have on the Silver Lake Sand dunes all summer I can just see what would happen if it was legal to run them on secondary roads. As soon as they get bored with riding the dunes they would be out running the roads.

I can show you some tremendous damage done to private lands that belongs to absentee land owners from them running them and dirt bikes on secondary roads with out it being legal. No mater how we try to block off the access it does no good they just make a new trail onto private land. 

I can just see the problems getting worse if it was legal to run them on secondary roads.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

multibeard said:


> .
> 
> I can show you some tremendous damage done to private lands that belongs to absentee land owners from them running them and dirt bikes on secondary roads with out it being legal. No mater how we try to block off the access it does no good they just make a new trail onto private land.
> 
> I can just see the problems getting worse if it was legal to run them on secondary roads.


We have a country home and rural property right next to Benzie Co. All winter long we have to contend with the renegade, drunken and outlaw snowmobilers who infest our woods and waters. They regularly killed themselves and others by running, out of control, into snowplows, 18 wheelers, barbed wire fences, trees, bridge abuttments, open waters, and other snowmobilers. They do many thousands $$$$$$ of damage to hayfields and other crops and new planted tree plantations. Fortunately, by March, they go back home.  And then we have a little piece and quiet for a time.

I dread it, if and when 4 wheelers are allowed on the roads here. Go to the U.P.:idea:

Natty B.


----------



## clc900 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ahhh, ignorance is bliss. :gaga: :coolgleam


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Opening roads to ATVs hits rough spot

http://blog.mlive.com/grpress/2008/02/effort_to_open_roads_to_atvs_h.html

02/22/08 Edward Hoogterp | The Grand Rapids Press

WELLSTON -- Auto parts shop owner Dick Stapley has watched the tourist economy wither as hunting and snowmobiling declined in this forested region between Cadillac and Manistee.

He thinks he has an answer: Open more county roads to the nimble balloon-tired vehicles known as all-terrain vehicles, or "quads." Stapley and other enthusiasts say Michigan could reap millions of tourist dollars annually by letting the state's estimated 250,000 ATVs drive on "seasonal and secondary roads" in the northern half of the state.

Opponents, however, view the machines as noisy toys that create traffic hazards, damage road shoulders and cause erosion that may pollute lakes and streams.

It's a debate in which the two sides seem unable to communicate.

The state Department of Natural Resources maintains a motorized trail system for the vehicles, but many riders say it is inadequate. Local ordinances in the Upper Peninsula and five Lower Peninsula counties allow ATVs on some roads, although the state attorney general's office has questioned the legality of those ordinances.

In early February, about 400 people crowded into an elementary school gym in the Benzie County village of Honor, where county officials considered permitting ATVs on some roads. The county board rejected the plan on a 4-3 vote, but invited ATV enthusiasts to develop a more limited proposal.

The Manistee County Board of Commissioners went through similar hearings last year. After that county narrowly rejected an ATV ordinance, at least one township said it would allow the vehicles anyhow.

The debate is heating up in the state Capitol, where a Senate committee is sitting on House-passed legislation that would give the counties a clear right to open roads to ATVs.

House Bill 4323 passed last year with little debate. Since then, it has drawn fire on safety and environmental grounds from the state departments of Transportation, Natural Resources, Environmental Quality and State Police and the County Road Association of Michigan.

"From our standpoint, it's a safety issue," said Ron DeCook, legislative liaison for the Transportation Department.

In a 2006 position paper, the DNR said illegal off-road vehicle use is already causing "an unacceptable amount of environmental damage."

The legislation is now in the Senate Committee on Natural Resources, where Chairwoman Patti Birkholz, R-Saugatuck Township, has so far declined to schedule action.

Birkholz noted the opposition by state agencies, and said Majority Leader Michael Bishop asked her not to take up the bill.

All sides agree ATVs cause damage on bare hillsides, stabilized beaches or stream banks. Proponents say they cause little if any erosion when driven properly on trails or gravel roads.

The state's motorized trail network is supported by a $16.25 annual license fee. Preliminary figures show the DNR sold 137,000 ORV licenses in 2007, including about 5,000 in Kent and Ottawa counties together.

But trails are few or non-existent in some areas, and many ATV riders prefer to ride county gravel roads and "two-tracks." They can be used on private property and, with a DNR license, they also can be driven on frozen lakes.

Even though there are no designated roads in Kent or Ottawa counties, local sales of ATVs have been "really, really strong" in recent years, said Bruce Charron, a salesman at Village Motorsports, 3661 Plainfield Ave. NE.

"(ATVs) are the one recreational product you can use 365 days out of the year," he added.

At least 19 counties permit ATV use on some or all county roads, despite a 2006 legal opinion against such road openings.

In a non-binding "advisory letter," requested by state Rep. Joel Sheltrown, D-West Branch, Deputy Attorney General Gary Gordon wrote that state law bans ATV travel on county roads, except for limited routes to reach the trail network.

In response, Sheltrown proposed his bill giving northern counties the option of letting ATVs travel at slow speeds on the far right of county roads.

The House passed the bill 107-0, and Sheltrown called on the Senate to act on it. "Economically, it seems like a great thing," he said.

He said safety concerns are overblown, because motorists already share county roads with bicycles, farm implements and snowmobiles.

His bill covers Mason, Lake, Osceola, Clare, Gladwin and Arenac counties, and all counties north of that line.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

clc900 said:


> Ahhh, ignorance is bliss. :gaga: :coolgleam


Hummm Now who is that statement pointed at!!!



Hamilton Reef said:


> Opening roads to ATVs hits rough spot
> 
> http://blog.mlive.com/grpress/2008/02/effort_to_open_roads_to_atvs_h.html
> 
> ...



That last paragraph is nice to see. Maybe we don't have to worry about having to fight the opening of our country roads to ATV/ORV's

This week end Mears was full of snowmobiles and for the first time I never had any one doing 70 down my street. That was nice to see for a change. 15 mph was about the fastest any one was going


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> several people with country places, camps and hunting acreage in Benzie Co.
> 
> *THEY ARE THRILLED BEYOND WORDS AT THIS DECISION*
> 
> ...


Well said! Natty Bumpo! Im awful tired of the problems from snow machines being on the road much less legalizeing ATVs. By the way I own both so it isn't like I'm a tree hugger.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

From An Advid Atver I Want To Say This About The Whole Deal, Which Is Basically All About Hb4323....

The Only Reason I Would Like To See More Roads Open Is For Me To Get Off The Trail And Hit A Gas Station, Food Stop, Etc....

There Are Some Atv Trails I Wont Ride Because I Have No Legal Way To Get Gas Or Food. I For One Love Getting Off The Trail, Getting Some Gas And Food. I Go Up North To Spend My Money, But Then The Trail Comes To A Stop And I Have A Food Or Gas Stop In Front Of Me That I Can't Get Too. That Sucks...

Take The Huron Trail...i Can Start At Liberty Rd Trailhead And Head Due East To Oscoda And Eat At Desi's, And Get Gas Too. Good Times..

Take A Route From St.helen To Roscommon, I Get To Roscommon And Can't Go Any Further. Nice Trail Too, Better If At The End I Could Fill My Face And Tank!!!!

I Strongly Belive We As Orvers Need Stiffer Fines. And Also Belive That We Need A Plate And Or Numbering System. You Are Responsible For Your Atv With That Plate On It Or Number.

Just My Two Cents


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I agree with camo on this! I fully understand that there are idiots out there on atv's and folks that live in these areas like Natty and Multibeard have legitimate issues to contend with. I wish I could say those issues don't exist but we all know they do. ATV'ers need to do a better job of policing our own ranks no doubt about it! As an ATV owner, I would love to have more (Any!!)public riding areas, especially here in the southern 1/3rd of the state but I know the chances of that happening are slim to none. For now since I live in SW I have to travel to Northern MI for trail systems that are nice, but not great. I am planning a couple ATV specific vacations over the next couple of years and although I love Northern MI and would rather be there more than just about anywhere, my tourism dollars will likely be spent in Kentucky and West Virginia. Those states have some incredible public riding areas and are far more ATV friendly than Michigan in most cases. Atleast for now anyway. Not to mention, Indiana will get some of my money on day trips to places like the Badlands...about a 5 hour round trip but it's the closest place to ride for me. 

Anyway, I'm saddened that this didn't get a chance, but I'm not surprised. And I understand and to some degree, agree with those that were against this being approved. They have a legitimate argument thanks to a handful of bad apples that make us all look bad.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

We condemn it like any other sport, based on the idiots instead of basing our votes and opinions on supporting those that do it right.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

My wife and I are in our 60's and have ATV disability permits for the State trails, logging roads etc. We have property in Osceola county abutting 1000's of acres of State land and those back trails.
We enjoy cruising along quietly, sight seeing, mushroom and berry picking, picture taking. Or just a ride to visit the neighbors or check their cabins for security. As we travel we have pails on back, we pick up trash, cans, bottles, Rarely are we out of the lower gears, maybe 15-18 MPH.
In the past 6 years I've helped half a dozen people who were lost or broken down...
There are 2 problems we encounter: 
1. We are also surrounded by County seasonal roads between our land and State land. We must utilize short sections of those roads to go between the State trails at some points...without going overland, private or public.
One hop is only a couple hundred yards, another is over 1/2 mile. 
We take our chances using those routes but otherwise there is no access.
2. There are those boneheads back there on every sort of _Legal_ and illegal 4x4 or motorcycle just tearing things up. High speed, dust and rocks flying, donuts - createing washouts-, trail blazing through open woods and fields. I say throw the book at them.
It seems to me the key words are "slow, controlled speed"...
Not very many of us over 50 crowd are the culprits. Let's at least allow us fixed income seniors the safe and sane access without fear of a couple hundred $$ fine for using these back County seasonal roads. The proposed limited County road access bill (HB4323) does contain measures to prosecute and compensate for the repair of the land by those who missuse the privledge.
As noted above, it passed the house unanimously and is currently in The Senate Natural Resources and Environment Committee.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

When this snow finally melts I will go take a bunch of pictures of the damage that trespassing orvs, atvs, dirt bikes, jeeps and trucks have done to private lands.

Maybe then you will understand my opposition to allowing atvs to run the roads opening up new areas to destroy.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Somehow my point was lost...nothing in the bill allows for trespassing, nothing is mentioned about private lands. There is no allowing ATV's to run the roads opening up new areas to destroy. The roads are already there...leading to somewhere. They are already being destroyed by those legal, heavy lumbering trucks, Jeeps, trucks, highway licensed vehicles. Many of whom are traveling recklessly and without regard for the environment.
The bill authorizes each County to set aside a certain percentage of their secondary roads and shoulders for "slow, controlled speed" travel.
It also has major penalties to a local fund for repair of same, instead of using everyones taxes.
I think there was a mention of an amendment to only allow for those over 50...
dunno if it was/will be included.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

That is my point as well Jimp. The acts of the idiots always are highlighted, not the benefits of those who are responsible adults and or near adults.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

multibeard said:


> When this snow finally melts I will go take a bunch of pictures of the damage that trespassing orvs, atvs, dirt bikes, jeeps and trucks have done to private lands.
> 
> Maybe then you will understand my opposition to allowing atvs to run the roads opening up new areas to destroy.


So banning all ATVers from the roads because of the actions of those who 
TRESPASS or otherwise break the law, is the correct thing to do?  Never mind the thousands that participate in their sport within the framework of the law. Ban 'em all. Isn't this argument similar to the one being used by the anti-gun crowd? Careful of what you wish for. You may get it.


----------



## Glen14 (May 1, 2008)

Both views have a valid point! 

Land owners want some piece and quiet and a pristine lawn and ATV riders want access, any access! 

ATVers ride private land because they have to avoid the roads, If allowed to ride secondary roads they can be monitored better by law, the access to gas and food will be available and guess what ? the use of private land will decrease.

The most important thing is have well defined trails! Snowmobile trails are groomed and have (in most places) great signage to direct the way, Most Snowmobilers follow the designated trails and have learned to respect the system 
Snowmobilers are lucky! because most of the people getting angry are in Florida in the Winter. 

Just some random thoughts!


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't think that there is much risk, at least in Manistee cty, of Atv's getting access. The clubs just don't support it enough. The snowmobile clubs volunteer time and money to keep the trails maintained, not just with snow. The ATV'ers do not. It would cost the communities money to bring ATV's to the woods. The return on investment is simply not worth it. That is the major consensus, at least with the people I've talked to.

There is no "ATV infrastructure" and ATV clubs will not invest the time and money to support it. Somebody has to spend the money initially, plain and simple. (By infrastructure I mean law enforcement, legislation, trail maintenance, etc) Some resources could be shared with snowmobiles, but not all.


----------

